
Writing an Interpreter in Go - misternugget
https://interpreterbook.com/
======
norbertfuhs
Is the book really beginner friendly?

Do I need to have any pre knowledge about Lexers and Parsers and the Go AST
package [https://golang.org/pkg/go/ast/](https://golang.org/pkg/go/ast/) to
understand the book?

~~~
misternugget
No, not at all. That's precisely what the book is about: what is a lexer? how
do I build one? what is a parser? what is a recursive descent parser?

I tried to make the code as easy to understand as possible, always thinking:
"would someone who's never written an interpreter understand this?"

~~~
norbertfuhs
Great thats exaclty what I always wanted to know about. I'm sure I'll buy the
book! I always wanted to know howto implement an own little scripting language
which could be used inside Go projects.

~~~
misternugget
Well, I couldn't describe a better use case, even if I tried. Check out the
free sample, which shows how to build a lexer/scanner/tokenizer.

------
misternugget
Author of the book here. If you have any questions: feel free to ask!

